# grebe population?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

how are they looking this year? I hope they are as numerous as last year, we layed the smack down!!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

So what is the limit on grebes?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd have to check the proc for the limit. just wish I had a better recipe for cooking them up, little fishy tasting.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Loke said:


> So what is the limit on grebes?


i believe its 40... but thats a real hard number to achieve in a day. they are so quick on the dive! gotta time the shot just right or you'll be shootin nothin but water :mrgreen: :O•-:

just cook 'em the way you would a coot..... that wood sure pulls that fishy taste right out of them


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love this place.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Golf lets see some photos of the carnage?? LOL


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

most of my grebe glory photo's have the background showing and I don't want to give away my grebe honey holes, plus others might also use that area for some good grebe shoots.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I love this place.


 :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, I'm all in.

What is the best choke for them grebes?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

somethin that patterns tight! many times if you're hunting clear water you can see them dive and take a shot that will penetrate the water. nothin cooler than that!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> OK, I'm all in.
> 
> What is the best choke for them grebes?


i shoot an xfull choke at them. it works real good!! ive found the best loads for them are 3.5" T shot. but sometimes those little guys dive deep enough that those BBs wont penetrate the water good enough..... but i know a .22 will!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

kill_'em_all said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'm all in.
> ...


No use a .270 with FMJ's they will get them deep!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

hoghunter011583 said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob said:
> ...


Tried that. The bullets come completely apart when ghetto hit the water because of their speed. .22s seem to work the best


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a story to tell.

I came to Wyoming 30 years ago. Took my first trip out to our local reservoir aroun May 1st of that spring. There was a uniformed officer standing on the dam shooting at Grebes, Clarks Grebes in fact, out on the reservoir. He was using his service pistol. He told me "$#^*-&%#@ grebes are eating all the fish they just planted in here" I remember it vividly; it was the first time I ever seen a Clarks Grebe.

I don't know whether or not he took them home and ate them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

i don,t have no greebeand you can,t shoot them; it not legel


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

The best choke is between the thumb and index finger.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I really shoulda saved this thread for when the season starts! I definitely woulda had some internet trollers immediately sign up and tell me I'm breaking the law. thought the fishing woulda been a little bit better this time of year, but I guess it really doesn't heat up until fall.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I really shoulda saved this thread for when the season starts! I definitely woulda had some internet trollers immediately sign up and tell me I'm breaking the law. thought the fishing woulda been a little bit better this time of year, but I guess it really doesn't heat up until fall.


Just run it again in 2 months, no one will remember.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

good call, I'll take a blurry photo on some teal on the opener and say they're grebes. "fish on!"


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Klark said:


> i don,t have no greebeand you can,t shoot them; it not legel


I know greebeand's are illegal to shoot! We aren't talking about those! Come on klark, stay focused!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Pardon me for being stupid, but what is a "greebeand"? I googled it and can't figure out what they are.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

i dont know what they are either... ask klark, hes gotta know since he brought it up. all i know is those arent what we are talking about!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Pretty funny stuff. It never occured to me to try to shoot a grebe. Maybe I could sneak up real close to some in my canoe. Is it okay to water swat 'em?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I believe a "greebeand" is a grebe band. I've never heard of anyone shooting a banded grebe.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I lov ethis place.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

paddler213 said:


> Pretty funny stuff. It never occured to me to try to shoot a greeb. Mabe I could sneak up real close in my canoe.


its alot easier and IMO, more fun to run 'em down with the MMs! you gotta have a fast boat too! those things are QUICK!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Clarq said:


> I believe a "greebeand" is a grebe band. I've never heard of anyone shooting a banded grebe.


hey........ is this another way to spell Clark?? ^^ :mrgreen:

i got one once! it was double banded too! one of the bands was a $100 reward band! had him mounted  but i hear banded ones are pretty rare...


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Clarq said:


> I believe a "greebeand" is a grebe band.


Do they play some new kind of music? Like reggae, or ska or something?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Loke said:


> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> > I believe a "greebeand" is a grebe band.
> ...


How should I know? Shoot first, listen later. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

that not me;


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Clarq said:


> How should I know? Shoot first, listen later. 8)


spoken like a true utah duck hunter!  


Klark said:


> that not me;


yeah believe it or not, i can tell you guys are 2 completely different just from your posts :mrgreen: o-||


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Klark said:


> that not me;


Sorry Klark. I'm not trying to be an imposter.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

grebeands?

these things related to the snow geese im seeing at the landfill? looks like the dirty diaper decoy works best for them!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

When I grow up, I want to be like Clark.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> When I grow up, I want to be like Clark.


the coot population couldnt handle 2 of you guys living in the same state if that were to happen......


----------



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> When I grow up, I want to be like Clark.


Would that be Clark, Klark, or Clarq?


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

what is a grebe?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

UtahWineOh said:


> Greenhead_Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > When I grow up, I want to be like Clark.
> ...


Clark and Klark are the same people... i think? Klark just doesnt know how to correctly spell his name.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, there is a Clark's Grebe species. Go figure.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

duckkiller29 said:


> what is a grebe?


see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grebe

Western and Clark's Grebes are fish-eating SOBs.


----------



## dweeker (Aug 8, 2011)

grebe is the best eating meat there is cant wait to get my lips on some of that


----------



## dweeker (Aug 8, 2011)

cool


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Cormorant fit into the same category and are also some fine table fare.

My huntin' buddy calls them _ _ _ _ _ _ _ geese and are just as hard to decoy and hit on the wing. Good shootin' when they respond well to the calls.


----------

